# Doktor Power



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone tried Doktor Power? Tried it on my exhaust pipes - WOW! Say's it does alloys too, may give it a try on mum's car :roll:

http://www.jmldirect.com/Doktor-Power-PD0513/

Amz


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have seen this stuff advertised...was worried that it may have a high acidic compound!!!! Pics & thoughts would be good on this..


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I shall try it on some old wheels before tackling mine... will do some before and afters on the weekend!

Amz


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Top man - be good to see some before/after's and see how good it is. Happy cleaning


----------

